# What's your favorite interior option?



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

Mine is C  


*A*




















*B*




















*C*


----------



## whitey (Feb 10, 2006)

C all the way....was going to question that as when on Jap telly he had the red stripes but then at the show they were gone. C, I believe, is going to be the weapon of choice


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Definatley C, the white looks awful !!


----------



## whiteSky (May 31, 2007)

C, because it adds a little bit of color and matches the "R" on the steeringwheel.

I dont like the Albino Option (B).


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

B because I love when the interior shines through when you look from outside. Of course my colour choice for the car would be black or MP or deeep marine blue, but I know only black is available of these.


----------



## CJGTR (Jul 10, 2007)

I notice nissan calls the white interior grey, looks more white in the pics

anyone got a pic they can post of the rear seats in white/grey


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

Can't help but thinking the dash and steering wheel could do with a few more buttons..

A for me.


----------



## digitalboy40 (Nov 14, 2006)

A for me since its probably the cheapest option and since i know the first thing i'd do is rip those seats out for some nice recaros/brides


----------



## Aphid (Oct 6, 2006)

I like it withalittle dash of red. kinda brakes it up a bit


----------



## DUNCAN GT-R (Nov 6, 2004)

"C" for me


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

c - all the way for me!! looks really good


----------



## GTR WANNABE (Feb 21, 2002)

'C' for me too - looks very nice :smokin:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I'm an A guy. call me boring, but to me, everything beyond the air conditioning and main gauges is superfluous


----------



## 战神GT-R (Nov 15, 2007)

C


----------



## monkey_rings (Jan 4, 2006)

i think i am one of the only people that would pick the white/grey. if a few other interior parts were white then i think it would look better and the seats would not stick out as much.

But i agree with digitalboy40, if you are going to do anything to the interior you may as well go with the cheap option.

I helped my friend strip his BMW 330i and full electric seats weigh a ton, you could prob save 20-40kgs with changing the seats.


----------



## monkey_rings (Jan 4, 2006)

in the middle of the top of the dash there is a panel, does anybody know what this is for? is there a speaker there or is it ment for one of the options e.g. satnav, t.v.?


----------



## jamie gts t (Apr 22, 2007)

a as it would do with any colour car,


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

SmigzyGTR said:


> Definatley C, the white looks awful !!


agreed, once again:smokin:


----------



## RS_Rawli (Aug 19, 2007)

love light seats as a rule but the tops of those seats dont lend themselves to the lighter shade. Theyre not an aesthetically pleasing seat IMO but C does look ok


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

monkey_rings said:


> in the middle of the top of the dash there is a panel, does anybody know what this is for? is there a speaker there or is it ment for one of the options e.g. satnav, t.v.?


On my setup (Bose speaker system), it's a center speaker


----------



## maximum6 (Jan 19, 2008)

A ...:chuckle:


----------



## SmeeAgain (Mar 11, 2008)

A


----------



## ticketmaster123 (Mar 19, 2008)

Is C half leather on the seats or full leather?

When you look on the Nissan site it looks like it's full leather and it looks half leather here...

I wish we were given more information :blahblah:


----------



## Bolle (Feb 8, 2005)

B, because my choice would also be a white car


----------



## ac427 (Nov 9, 2002)

A Black because C has a bit too much red on the seats. if it really looked like the pic C i would have it but most of the pix i have seen it looks a little too bright and even got dubbed the Michael Jackson edition! 

its bad you know it


----------



## Bodi (Dec 23, 2007)

B - cos the missus said so lol
Seriously though the pics from Japan with the white on white just gives it a fresh feel rather than the usual black.


----------



## maximum6 (Jan 19, 2008)

black is much simpler...easy to take care. Plus if I ever plan on switching the seats...I won't regret getting the more expensive stuff...

Then again..I'm not getting the base model GTR


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

A for me. The grey looks too white and in option C, the red inserts definitely look a LOT brighter in reality than they do in these pics....a bit too boudoir for me.


----------



## shazzie (Mar 29, 2008)

i like the white and grey(B),as i think it will go well with the red.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Good thread - nice pics


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

Love (C) Black & Red but dont like how they have gone all the way around the bottom of the seat with the Red it makes it look like a booster seat :chuckle: They should of left the back of the bottom of the seat black :chairshot 
Nissan could learn a thing or two from Hondas current Type R Black & Red Interior quality and tastefully done with red in the Right places :clap: 

Anyway im going for (A) in a white GTR :thumbsup: 

CJ


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

C for me


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

kismetcapitan said:


> I'm an A guy. call me boring, but to me, everything beyond the air conditioning and main gauges is superfluous


Me too,i dont like the red "whatever it is" in the seats,looks a bit gay to me:chuckle:

The only thing i like on "C" is the black inside of the roof,but buying that as a extra part and installing it will not be that difficult(thats where the tuning starts and im sure it never ends)


----------



## BobLeBuilder (Mar 17, 2008)

I quite like the white but it needs more of it so that it doesn't look like an after thought - so option C for me.

*BTW* does anyone know what the box strapped to the ceiling of the white model is? A DVD player perhaps?


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

I can't believe that no one has mentioned the head linings? I'm not too keen on the red flashes in the seats but I'd live with them just to get the black head lining. 

Plus, it would mean smoked wheels. Is that really worth the £3.5k or whatever it is though?

'C' for me... I think?


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

BobLeBuilder said:


> *BTW* does anyone know what the box strapped to the ceiling of the white model is? A DVD player perhaps?


Oh, well spotted eagle eyes! I want to know what that is now too.


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Dave_R1001 said:


> I can't believe that no one has mentioned the head linings? I'm not too keen on the red flashes in the seats but I'd live with them just to get the black head lining.
> 
> Plus, it would mean smoked wheels. Is that really worth the £3.5k or whatever it is though?
> 
> 'C' for me... I think?


Oh, don't get me started!

The £1300 for the Black Edition is such a con that it's very tempting to buy a Premium Edition and have the wheels changed by a third party. That is such an obvious thing to do until you realise that the black headlining is preferable.

Oh, what evil marketing genius came up with this scam to con us out of £1300 for nothing extra! :chairshot


----------



## LordeRyall (Mar 5, 2008)

BobLeBuilder said:


> *BTW* does anyone know what the box strapped to the ceiling of the white model is? A DVD player perhaps?


My guess is that the 'box' is some sort of speaker for the BOSE audio package. The other pics are of base and black editions whilst that is a premium edition (BOSE system as standard for JDM) interior pic.....??


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

LordeRyall said:


> My guess is that the 'box' is some sort of speaker for the BOSE audio package. The other pics are of base and black editions whilst that is a premium edition (BOSE system as standard for JDM) interior pic.....??


nope, it's the ultrasonic security system that you can get as an option and comes with the premium version.


----------



## DZ30 (Apr 10, 2008)

tokyogtr said:


> nope, it's the ultrasonic security system that you can get as an option and comes with the premium version.


Option B and C are the premium version?


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

A and B are premium. A seems to have the security system deleted. Very strange. Guess these are press release photos before the car's options we finalized. C is Black version.


----------



## DZ30 (Apr 10, 2008)

tokyogtr said:


> A and B are premium. A seems to have the security system deleted. Very strange. Guess these are press release photos before the car's options we finalized. C is Black version.


Sorry to ask again....What other options are there in Premium apart from the security system?


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

Premium comes with everything fully loaded except for special mats.


----------



## DZ30 (Apr 10, 2008)

tokyogtr said:


> Premium comes with everything fully loaded except for special mats.


Thank you.Now I have a fair idea of what I want.Still cant decide on the colour yet!Wanted the Gun Metallic,but after seeing your Red GTR,NICE! My Vspec R33 was white and I also like white. Aaaargh!


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

DZ30 said:


> Thank you.Now I have a fair idea of what I want.Still cant decide on the colour yet!Wanted the Gun Metallic,but after seeing your Red GTR,NICE! My Vspec R33 was white and I also like white. Aaaargh!


you'll be happy with whatever you choose. but red gets more attention than any other colour i've seen so far.


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

supraman said:


> Oh, don't get me started!
> 
> The £1300 for the Black Edition is such a con that it's very tempting to buy a Premium Edition and have the wheels changed by a third party. That is such an obvious thing to do until you realise that the black headlining is preferable.
> 
> Oh, what evil marketing genius came up with this scam to con us out of £1300 for nothing extra! :chairshot


Sorry if it's already been covered! I can understand your point entirely, but at this price point £1300 isn't really that much, it's going to cost a third to half of that to get the wheels done anyway!


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Dave_R1001 said:


> Sorry if it's already been covered! I can understand your point entirely, but at this price point £1300 isn't really that much, it's going to cost a third to half of that to get the wheels done anyway!


Do you really think that £1300 for absolutely nothing "isn't really that much"? What I mean by that is that a Black Edition is physically no more different to a Premium Edition than a Red GT-R is to a White GT-R. Only the colours are different.

Besides, I'm a member of a car club and the guy there paid £30 per wheel to have the wheels on the Elise changed to black. That's more like a tenth of the cost!

I took a look at the brochure for an R8 and every single cost option (and there are a lot of them!) actually buys you something physically different, not just a component in a different colour.

I can easily afford the extra £1300 and wouldn't object to paying that kind of money for almost anything physical that made the car better equipped or individual (no different colours don't count!). I just hate this feeling that I'm being ripped off by a marketing department after the engineering department have built this magnificent car.


----------



## v350 (Mar 6, 2008)

CLK 63 AMG Black Series now thats a proper black edition!:smokin: 
Clarkson's drooling over it. In the region of £30000 extra over the base model i think :nervous: AMG Black Series


----------



## DZ30 (Apr 10, 2008)

I just looked at the Japanese R35 catalouge,the Black and Red leather is only available in the Black edition cars right?


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

DZ30 said:


> I just looked at the Japanese R35 catalouge,the Black and Red leather is only available in the Black edition cars right?


correct.


----------



## DZ30 (Apr 10, 2008)

tokyogtr said:


> correct.


Thanks. They listed the Black edition down at JPY7.9mil and Premium at JPY8.3mil. Is there a sales and purchase tax for cars registered there?


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

Yes, the 8.3 includes the on the road charges, although i think there's a few others too that are not listed. my car was 9ish on the road and is a premium version with backup camera and mats.


----------

